

One Week in SF...what to do, where to go, who to see? - 24pfilms

I am a game dev heading to SF for the first time. I will be staying in Palo Alto. Sure would like to know of all of the cool, nerdy and fun things to see and do. I am very interested in the startup scene, and opportunities. Much appreciated.
======
bifrost
Palo Alto is definately not SF, they're fairly different.

If you come into SF, be sure to check out Noisebridge, Union Square, Alamo
Square, The Golden Gate Bridge and get a real burrito (I recommend Taqueria El
Buen Sabor).

In Palo Alto, be sure to check out the Philz, drive by the Facebook offices,
then leave PA.

Check out Hacker Dojo in Mountain View.

------
elviejo
Maybe checkout this guide:

Hackers’ Guide to Silicon Valley [http://steveblank.com/2011/02/22/a-visitors-
guide-to-silicon...](http://steveblank.com/2011/02/22/a-visitors-guide-to-
silicon-valley/)

------
24pfilms
Thanks alot guys for the info.

------
bluestix
Walk up and down University Ave in PA and bang on VC's doors.

They love that.

